# Lozier built Cleveland, model 29



## Dave Stromberger (Oct 27, 2015)

Hey all... I just acquired this bike and and would like to see a catalog page that shows this thing, if anyone might have such a thing? Pre 1900, according to info previously posted about the Cleveland brand.

Thanks!


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Oct 27, 2015)

hey that's it! i been trying to figure out exactly what this frame set is for a few months! Looks like the EXACT SAME bike! 

A  Lozier built Cleveland, model 29 ! Thanks Dave!

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?80422-TOC-D-amp-J-complete-frameset


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 27, 2015)

Well, it's not a 1899, I have one of those and a catalog.  All the 1899's were model numbered to 60-72.  I'm guessing it have to be a 1897 or 98


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Oct 27, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Well, it's not a 1899, I have one of those and a catalog.  All the 1899's were model numbered to 60-72.  I'm guessing it have to be a 1897 or 98




Interesting... I have a copy of the '95 catalog (I had a '95 model 18), it shows the range of 16-21 for model numbers. I guess they just added on new numbers for each year.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 27, 2015)

My paint was not near as nice as yours but the nickel plating was very nice and the grips were great.


----------



## catfish (Oct 27, 2015)

Very nice find!


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi Dave,

I can help you out here on your bike re: the model #29.

:} What you have is a "Factory Racer" for 1897.  It appears that your pedals are correct but seat is wrong.

Your bike should have the factory #4 bars supplied to the bike.  You can see them on my model #29 ( white bike )

Here are some pics from the 1897 catalogue.  Let me know if you would like to see more pics etc …..

Bill
corbettclassics

> as you can see, my bike was repainted white at one time and restoration to start soon. But it is all factory correct!


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Oct 28, 2015)

corbettclassics said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I can help you out here on your bike re: the model #29.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the scans and info Bill.  Model 29, no disputing the # match, but I'm a bit confused because the literature here does illustrate the sprocket I have either. My handlebars are shown in the '95 catalog as "reversible" type, "new for '95", and my bike appears to have the straight seat post also illustrated in '95. Is it possible my bike is a '96, and that they were strangely using the model number two years in a row? The fact that my bike has so many parts that don't match the literature, yet are legitimate equipment on prior/other Cleveland models has me questioning. Of course, a Cleveland dealer at the time could have switched these parts around.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 28, 2015)

I LOVE the "bar guard" those are really rare!


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Oct 28, 2015)

Bill, 

Reading the pages you posted, I see that there were gearing and handlebar options. Could you please post the pages that show the gearing, or was it not illustrated?


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Oct 28, 2015)

How early did d&j hangers go? I was under the assumption 96 was when they originated but I don't know where I got that number. I'll dig into some literature.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Oct 28, 2015)

innatepower said:


> so you didn't believe me?  lol




 I didn't know it was a model 29.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Oct 28, 2015)

Dave S's Model 29





Dave C's Unknown model Cleveland 
Noted Differences seat post tube lugging and quilled stem.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Oct 28, 2015)

There are some differences. I think the lugging on Dave S's is older. I bet we can narrow down when Cleveland started using d&j hangers.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Oct 28, 2015)

Sorry Max, you'll have to slow down to keep up with me. accurately edited for searchable archival. Lol thanks for all the help. 



innatepower said:


> well if you keep editing your posts after I respond it's hard to keep track here David


----------



## bricycle (Oct 28, 2015)

...gee, I'm glad I just enjoy a bike for what it looks like at the moment.... Badge, no badge, complete, not complete, clean, dirty, dinged, perfect....


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Oct 28, 2015)

I think that Cleavland no18 was Dave S's as well. Sweet bike.


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 28, 2015)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Bill,
> 
> Reading the pages you posted, I see that there were gearing and handlebar options. Could you please post the pages that show the gearing, or was it not illustrated?




Here it is >>>


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 28, 2015)

innatepower said:


> corbettclassics said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave,
> ...


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 28, 2015)

Here's mine ....c1 plate


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 29, 2015)

Side pic u asked for


----------



## highwheel431 (Oct 29, 2015)

The chainring on Dave's bike was used in 1898 thru 1921 (perhaps some slight modifications through the years).  Two different crank arms were used.  The one on Dave's bike and one that had a full 360 degree flange that connected to the chainring instead of 4 arms.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Oct 30, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys.  The bike should be here via FedEx on Tuesday... I'll get some good shots of the bike and pinstripe details, etc and post them here.  I am tempted to build up a set of wheels using some Velocitity rims and ride this bad-boy, but those cranks look pretty dainty! I'd be afraid of bending something.


----------



## highwheel431 (Oct 31, 2015)

innatepower said:


> did Pope keep building Clevelands in the US once that they bought out Lozier in 1899?




Pope did not buy Cleveland from Lozier.  The sale in 1899 was to the American Bicycle Company (ABC).  Pope also sold to ABC.  ABC also known as the Trust was made up of 42 bicycle and component manufactures.  Albert A. Pope was a Director of the company but the President was R.L. Coleman of Western Wheel Works (Crescent).  In 1902 the company became the American Cycle Manufacturing Company.  1904 say Pope purchase the company and it became Pope Manufacturing Company.  The company become Westfield Manufacturing in 1916.

The Cleveland brand name was used at least through 1918.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 3, 2015)

What year would a Model 132 be?  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...eveland-quot-Rocks!&highlight=cleveland+rocks
thanks...


----------



## highwheel431 (Nov 3, 2015)

bricycle said:


> What year would a Model 132 be?  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...eveland-quot-Rocks!&highlight=cleveland+rocks
> thanks...




The 1900 catalog ends with a high number of 95.
1901 through 1906 use an alpha system.
1907 is the year that starts the numbers become three digits, beggining with a 7 and continue there after with the first digit representing the year.
1910 is 0xx and 1912 is 2xx.  While I do not have a reference for 1911 it would be logical to assume that 132 would be a 1911.  

Ross


----------



## bricycle (Nov 3, 2015)

thank you!!!


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Nov 3, 2015)

FedEx brought the bike today. Here are some closeups of the pinstripe detail for those interested, and for the record.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Nov 3, 2015)

And some more...


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Nov 3, 2015)

And some other cool details.  Split bottom bracket, and reversible handlebars.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 3, 2015)

love the box pins, they are very unique with the extra fancy finish at the ends.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 3, 2015)

I wish I would of seen your bike before I had my pins done.  We guessed at it and I'm still very happy with it


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Nov 3, 2015)

Took the fork out, because I was curious about how the head cups were designed. They are painted, like the rest of the frame and look like they are part of the frame. Almost looks like they are inserted into the head tube then brazed in place. They act as part of the frame reinforcment, by the looks of 'em.  Pretty wild!

Also dig the colors on the fork steer tube. We've got bare steel, dull black, glossy black, then the final color of O.D. Green.

And the reversible handlebar and stem assembly is pretty cool too. The top bolt tightens a "cork" just like the gooseneck style we are all familiar with, except  the cork is somehow encapsulated into the stem. Look at the cutaways on teh stem, it shows that it has a double walled construction at the top end! The amount of work they went through in those days to do the simplest thing is mind blowing... THINK, there's GOTTA be a harder way!


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 3, 2015)

Dave,

Bike is absolutely fantastic!!  I always figured that the blue in the head badge was the darker color as yours is.  I have seen many later
badges and they all seems to have a lighter blue which I always thought was incorrect.

The striping is magnificent!  I had some of it figured out but yours shows the whole baloney!!!!!!  Thanks for those pics ..( I needed them )

And, your serial number is 114095 and mine is 112677.  Yours is stamped on the seat lug and mine is stamped on the b/b. 

Green was their option and I bet under that badge would really show that beautiful rare green even more than the fork.  But, those appear to be orig rivets and
I wouldn't take those out and ruin the integrity of that original bike.  What a great find.  ( always wondered what the green looked like )

Let me know if you need anything else from the catalogue too.

Bill


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Nov 3, 2015)

Glad you like Bill!  Do you have pages from the catalog that show the hubs? If I end up keeping the bike, it'd be neat to find proper hubs for it. I'd lace them up to some Velocity rims and ride it.


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 3, 2015)

Here ya go Dave >> ( continues on the page with the pedals for description )

I can also take pics of the ones on my bike if you need to see them.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Nov 3, 2015)

corbettclassics said:


> Here ya go Dave >> ( continues on the page with the pedals for description )
> 
> I can also take pics of the ones on my bike if you need to see them.
> 
> View attachment 248341



Thanks Bill!


Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Brown (Nov 5, 2015)

I have a cleveland rear hub model 28 missing the bearing cone same as shownin 97 catalog. If your interested i can send you a picture but will not be back home till after Dec first. Dave


----------



## locomotion (Nov 10, 2016)

I keep coming back to this bike, what a nice Cleveland!!!  Any progress on it Dave?


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Nov 10, 2016)

I haven't done anything with it. Too many other projects to work on so it's pretty low priority. I'll probably sell it, and a lot of other stuff.... running out of room here!


----------

